# Do You Keep Track?



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

One thing I've always wanted to do was to a keep a spread sheet of EVERY expense I have for the haunted house that particular year. I started one last year and stopped once I got to $3,000 because it hurt too bad!

I just started a new one for this year and so far I'm up to $1,147.02 which is insanely hard to believe as I don't have much to show for it!
.

Anyway, I was just curious to see if anyone else does this... It's kind of interesting to see where all your money goes, but depressing at the same time! hahahaha
.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I did for the last 5 years. But I kinda decided not to anymore. Since I just do a personal home haunt, I figure that's my big hobby. So when I have extra cash that I wanna throw towards it, I do. But I would never put the haunt stuff before the "important" stuff. I figure that's responsible enough! haha And every year, the $ amount gets bigger as the haunt gets bigger. But I gotta say, I've never been anywhere near $3K. At least, no yet! hehe


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Dixie keeps a little notebook of ideas and plans. She also writes down the cost of every little piece bought for the haunt. It's actually pretty handy. You can look back at items and gauge what it will cost to build things. 

She's also more than a little OCD, while I on the other hand lean to the ADD side of things! We have great fun!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I dont that much anyway I want to do something I do it but I am fortunate to be a construction worker so I get all the good stuff for free like 2in foam and scrap pvc and lumber that help's alot


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I keep a rough count, but since I tend to change the way something is going to work at the last minute (so need to run out and buy something else)or use leftover bits from prior props, it is hard to be very accurate.


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

I defintitely keep a spreadsheet. It helps me know when to stop! : )


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Why create evidence for Mrs. Doom to find?


----------



## mandodude (Aug 31, 2008)

Uh, I have to admit that thought did run through my mind, but I have a enough OCD in me that I just HAVE to know. LOL


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I usually save the sales receipts and total it up at the end of the month


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The only thing we've tracked is cost of supplies for the $20 prop contests. We don't formally track anything else, but then we don't do a big haunt, either. I think keeping a record of expenses is definitely a good idea as you get more complex.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

i dont like to record it then i will see just how much i have spent over the year.. i figure a couple hundred here and there aint gonna hurt bad.. but if i added it up it might turn into thousands.. what i dont know dont hurt me..


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hell no. If I realized how much I spend, I might stop buying and then the whole world economy might collapse.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I keep my receipts but I am afraid to add them up....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I absolutely could care less what i spend for halloween it brings me soo much joy. I just figure if i have it then i can get what i want. I figure if i don't buy the halloween stuff that i want then some damn bill collector will get it. I'd rather see it in my haunt bringing me hapiness.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Here Here, KPrimm!  I like the way you think!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel the same way that krpimm feels. Halloween is my holiday. The rest of the year I'm the one buying birthday and Christmas presents for family/friends, and other Christmas/holiday items that you need to buy every year so when it comes to Halloween, I do like to splurge a little as long as I don't have to refinance my mortgage. :biggrinkin:

The only thing that I keep track of is the amount of glowsticks and candy that I need for that blessed day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

yes, everything was an expense...very good idea to do so you can claim (keep your receipts, even for the travel to shows ect...) you can use them if you ever decide to go pro.....it's pretty cool for your taxes that year!!


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

I can't keep track. The thought alone is more frightining than my haunt. No addict keeps track.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

FYI...I was able to use all my receipts from '98 on when I went into full retail in '02.

It was a little bit of a shock (my wife's jaw dripped) but it sure was a nice deduction on the return.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I hope you got a band Aid for your wife's bloody jaw!


----------

